

Einstein: from icon to con-man [2003] - z0a
http://ckraju.net/misc/Einstein.html

======
YuriNiyazov
This article on its own would maybe have some merit, but any Google search
about any of this produces massive antisemitic results, so excuse me for not
believing you. "We are judged by the company we keep", and your company is
terrible.

------
headShrinker
I'm so affended by this article's lack of facts and evidence, the speculation,
and the lack of understanding about the scientific community and its process.
The author also seems to forget that special relativity was published years
after he read this, and then it would still be years more before he would
publish general relativity which was a completely new work of science.

Science is first published first served. If your theory is flawed it is almost
certainly null and void; a perfect opportunity for another scientist to take
the work and run with it.

Furthermore, this is not Apple, which you can bad mouth and expect everyone to
be interested and want to pile on. This is almost unequivocal he was the
brittiest man to live who also wrote the most eloquent succinct equation which
would completely change our understanding of energy, space, time and the
universe forever more.

